# Subtank mini O-rings



## HalfLifeZA (17/2/15)

My Subtank mini came with black replacement O-rings. Is this normal or should I have received the red ones?
I'm not too fussed about the colour, but would just like to know


----------



## free3dom (17/2/15)

HalfLifeZA said:


> My Subtank mini came with black replacement O-rings. Is this normal or should I have received the red ones?
> I'm not too fussed about the colour, but would just like to know



Mine has red replacements...pretty sure they should be red. Never heard of them being black


----------



## HalfLifeZA (17/2/15)

very weird then. everything looks right in the box and it was sealed. Maybe I'm just lucky enough to be able to change my SubTank colours?


----------



## BumbleBee (17/2/15)

The black o-rings are news to me, never heard of those. Where did you buy the SubTank @HalfLifeZA ?


----------



## BumbleBee (17/2/15)

OK, found this on Reddit:

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_..._anyone_gotten_the_new_subtank_mini_kit_with/

and this on KangerTech's FB Page:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (17/2/15)

Thanks for that pic. Looks like I can mix and match my colours now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (17/2/15)

My first subtank mini came with all red o rings. The second one came with spare black o rings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (17/2/15)

Maybe they have been steeping for too long

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HalfLifeZA (17/2/15)

thanks @Dubz for putting my mind to rest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (17/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> OK, found this on Reddit:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_..._anyone_gotten_the_new_subtank_mini_kit_with/
> 
> ...



O damn you...now I want some colored o-rings

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## HalfLifeZA (17/2/15)

@free3dom you want to buy some black ones

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Barnicle (17/2/15)

HalfLifeZA said:


> thanks @Dubz for putting my mind to rest



Howsit bud... I received my subtank mini last night and when I checked the box this morning it had black replacements too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (17/2/15)

@Barnicle thanks 
I'm actually looking forward to getting home and changing to the black ones. I think the tank will look great with them


----------



## Barnicle (17/2/15)

HalfLifeZA said:


> @Barnicle thanks
> I'm actually looking forward to getting home and changing to the black ones. I think the tank will look great with them



No problem  I think so too bud! I purchased a black drip tip from Vape King at the launch last night and it should look rad with the black o-rings .


----------



## BumbleBee (17/2/15)

Barnicle said:


> No problem  I think so too bud! I purchased a black drip tip from Vape King at the launch last night and it should look rad with the black o-rings .


You do of course realize that now we're going to need photographic proof

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barnicle (17/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> You do of course realize that now we're going to need photographic proof



 haha... Really keen on the idea  So I will try and make it happen by today, if not tomorrow  ! 
Consider your request granted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (18/2/15)

@BumbleBee pic as requested

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (18/2/15)

I'm very jealous now.  any vendors gonna be bringing in replacement o-rings in different colors?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (18/2/15)

HalfLifeZA said:


> @BumbleBee pic as requested
> View attachment 21594



Wow, that looks great  

Even though I love the red...I now must get some other colors to mix it up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA (18/2/15)

you know what they say about gong black

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (18/2/15)

HalfLifeZA said:


> you know what they say about gong black



 

And what do they say about going Pink?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (18/2/15)

HalfLifeZA said:


> @BumbleBee pic as requested
> View attachment 21594


Looks great, thanks for the pic 

The black looks pretty cool but I think it takes something away from the overall look of the SubTank. I prefer the red. Now a black SubTank with red seals would look awesomely epic.... KangerTech, are you listening?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

